# Trailer And Sleeve Hitch



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Some of ya'll ask me to post this so I will try. Hang in there.I have a GT-5000 5sp , with the ELECTRIC LIFT ACTUATOR #917.242450 and the "SLEEVE HITCH" # 757.25241. I did not like to have to unhook the sleeve hitch every-time I needed the trailer so I hooked this up. 
:spinsmile Took the Sleeve Adjustment Link off of the Lift Arm Assembly
bolted a " L " bracket to the rear plate of the tractor, and then hooked it to the bracket. I then welded a BALL HITCH to the Hitch Bail and put a pin in so I can have a pin/ball hook up.When I need to use a rear attachment I pull the pin hook it back up to the Lift Arm Assembly and am ready to go. This way I do not have to remove the Mower Deck unless I use other rear attachments.I have the big trailer and have had it full of rock and no problem. If you need to lower the Hitch Bail just unscrew or screw the Sleeve Adjustment Maybe this will help someone out. If I can answer anything please just ask .See pictures.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SAM SAMSRAM<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Followup Pictures, Trailer Hitch*

Oops! Sorry about that we're technologically challenged. One more try on the pictures. I want to attach two but may have to do them one at a time. We'll try it again!


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*2ND PICTURE HITCH*

Told you we're techno-challenged. Here's the other picture.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
I like that idea! That part that holds the ball, was that taken from another attachment or did you make it? The reason I ask is I see it has the 3 holes like many sleeve hitch attachments. The other interesting thing I noticed is the hole to the rear of the hitch ball. Can you pull an attachment from this hole? I'm thinking that by having this hole that would normally be on the drawbar extended out about another foot or so it might be easier to make turns with a dethacher or plug aerator. Looks like it would cut down on the jackknifing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sam
> I like that idea! That part that holds the ball, was that taken from another attachment or did you make it? The reason I ask is I see it has the 3 holes like many sleeve hitch attachments. The other interesting thing I noticed is the hole to the rear of the hitch ball. Can you pull an attachment from this hole? I'm thinking that by having this hole that would normally be on the drawbar extended out about another foot or so it might be easier to make turns with a dethacher or plug aerator. Looks like it would cut down on the jackknifing. Thanks for the pics! *[
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Good idea Sam  

I saved the pic's so I can copy what you did,
hope the copyright police aren,t listening.:hand:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*COPY COPY*

:dazed: just copy all you wany. Happy I could help someone. Do have other pictures if you need them. Thanks
cruisin :tractorsm :cheers: :friends:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

That trailer ball idea is great Sam. 

I have a boat that I like to move around the yard, but pulling out the Taurus station wagon is getting tired. I was hoping to use the GT but couldn't figure out a way to do it.

Sam, looks like you're good to go. Please post many many pictures so I can "borrow" your idea (and bypass the copy right police). 

SnowMower


----------

